# Cupcake Chicken



## lemans (Sep 23, 2018)

My wife wanted cupcake chicken 

   Started with chicken thighs brined them overnight and rinsed them in clear water for an hour.

  Trimmed them to make them inform.


----------



## lemans (Sep 23, 2018)

Used Killer Hogs seasoning and placed each one in a cupcake tin and more rub.
 Tune into the fridge for an hour


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 23, 2018)

Wife likes them but hates the name :D

Haven't done then in awhile.

Looks like you're off to a good start though.  You used the killer hogs before? Been wanting to try it.


----------



## lemans (Sep 23, 2018)

After 1 1/2. I check temp and brought them in the house for the cherry glaze


----------



## lemans (Sep 23, 2018)

Back on the grill for 20 mins to tack up the glaze


----------



## lemans (Sep 23, 2018)

And the finished product.. notice I started with 10 and ended up with nine!!
Well.. they looked so good!!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 23, 2018)

Sure looks good! Surprised only the fridge for an hour or so got them to hold the shape!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 23, 2018)

Those look very good! Did you debone them or just trim the nuckle of the bone?


----------



## lemans (Sep 23, 2018)

I pushed them hard into the mold


----------



## lemans (Sep 23, 2018)

Trimmed the knuckle


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 23, 2018)

Looks great, forgot aboot them!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 23, 2018)

lemans said:


> Trimmed the knuckle



I’ve been deboning them here lately. I like being able to pick them up and eat them like that. I may have to try the cupcake pan to get that perfect round look to them now. Thanks for posting!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2018)

Those look fantastic!
I have never tried them that way, but the next time I do thighs, that is how I will do them!
Great job & congrats on making the carousel!!!
Al


----------



## lemans (Sep 24, 2018)

Wow. Thank You


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 24, 2018)

L, Great post and tasty looking chicken!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 24, 2018)

Excellent results and uniformity!


----------



## xray (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks great Lemans!


----------



## zwiller (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks great!  Gotta try these.  Never liked thighs BUT never deboned them before.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 24, 2018)

Most excellent! Congrats all the way around!


----------



## Xendau (Sep 24, 2018)

Definitely going to have to give this a go...


----------



## Smoke23 (Sep 24, 2018)

Looking good!
Congratulations on making the carousel!!


----------



## lemans (Sep 24, 2018)

Thank you all


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey man, those look great, very tasty I bet.
Congrats on the Carousel ride.

You missed a step in your tutorial.
Between the fridge and glazing.
Can you please tell us about initial cooking?


----------



## lemans (Sep 24, 2018)

Oops
  So the SSP was set up as two zones 
The chicken when on with cherry wood and I took them to 140 then I glazed them and into the CI pan


----------



## mrob22 (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks great!  Excuse my ignorance but what does making the carousel mean?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 24, 2018)

mrob22 said:


> Looks great!  Excuse my ignorance but what does making the carousel mean?


Go to the Homepage, beneath the Smoking Meat Forums logo you'll see a picture of a featured cook/thread, each of these are a clickable link to that thread.
There are several of these that scroll past in sequence over and over, hence it is like watching a carousel go around.
To be Featured on the Carousel a thread must in some way be noteworthy, and it is considered an honor to ride the Carousel.


----------



## mrob22 (Sep 24, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Go to the Homepage, beneath the Smoking Meat Forums logo you'll see a picture of a featured cook/thread, each of these are a clickable link to that thread.
> There are several of these that scroll past in sequence over and over, hence it is like watching a carousel go around.
> To be Featured on the Carousel a thread must in some way be noteworthy, and it is considered an honor to ride the Carousel.


That's makes sense lol.  That's actually how I found this thread


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 24, 2018)

Congrats on making the carousel!


----------



## nanuk (Sep 25, 2018)

These look DELICIOUS!

Chix thighs are my FAVOURITE!

you removed the skin and excess fat, and cut off the knuckles, then jammed them into the pans, into the refer to set up, then smoke/cook?
I got that right?
I GOTTA try this, they look Great!


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 25, 2018)

Those look great, Never seen that before. Definite like. 
Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 25, 2018)

Excellent! Thanks for the inspiration! Added this to my to-do list.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 25, 2018)

humdinger said:


> Excellent! Thanks for the inspiration! Added this to my to-do list.


Tell ya what..if you are back in WI some time and come over for dinner, I'll try these that night LOL.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 25, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Tell ya what..if you are back in WI some time and come over for dinner, I'll try these that night LOL.


Sounds like a plan! I'll be sure to give you a heads up.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 25, 2018)

humdinger said:


> Sounds like a plan! I'll be sure to give you a heads up.


You bet buddy!


----------

